# babies



## bathoffire (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, my wife is baby crazy and i don't know what to do. See, its not that she wants one. She doesn't feel she is stable enough to raise one, that we are in good enough place as a couple to raise one, and i don't think she wants to live the life of a new parent. Still, she is obsessed with babies and the idea that maybe she is missing her window at a family. She is also making me miserable. Advice?


----------



## Snow cherry (Apr 24, 2013)

If she doesn't think she's stable enough to raise one then she shouldn't have one. Babies are cute but so are kittens...and kittens turn into cats and babies turn into teenagers! I have 7 kids and the baby part that seems so hard is really the easy part in hindsight. Does she like dogs? A puppy is cute and will never tell you guys to f-off when they turn 15.


----------

